# Bad Injectors?



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a Ford 3600 Diesel Tractor that I was given after my Father In-Law passing away. The tractor starts great, and worked great during the summer when I was removing hay from the field.

Then I noticed, diesel was getting into the oil when I checked it. I stopped using the tractor right away, and have been doing research here and there when I have time. From every thing I have looked at, I have noticed that everyone is saying start at the injectors.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Topgun2609:
is the oil you mention the engine oil ??, if this is the case, the front drive shaft seal on the injection pump has failed.

does the engine run ok with no clouds of black or blue smoke, if you have no major smoke worries then the injectors will be ok.


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

No smoke what so ever, the engine oil gets very diluted with Diesel fuel. Will it be OK to still run it or change the seal before running it anymore?


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

Would this be what I need?


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

Here is what it looks like after running for less than 5 mins (pulled it to the house to work on it)


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

Here is the hose it blows diluted oil and diesel fuel from


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Don't run the tractor any more than you have to with the diluted oil in it.
The seal kit you're showing pictures of is not the seal kit you need. That kit is for just the top cover of the CAV injection pump. You need a kit that includes the seal for the pump drive shaft. It will include the parts in the kit you show as well.

The injection pump will have to be removed so you'll have to make sure it's timed correctly when you put it back on.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you all for your help, I realized that it's over my head. Going to take it to a shop to fix correctly. Thank you all again


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Topgun2609 said:


> Thank you all for your help, I realized that it's over my head. Going to take it to a shop to fix correctly. Thank you all again


not being familiar with the Ford 3600, diesel, I am thinking if this has a fuel lift pump bolted onto the side of the engine between the filters and the injection pump, this then could be the culprit with the diaphragm leaking fuel into the sump.


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

This is what a local dealer near my area said he thought it was, from the same pictures from above:


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

do you have something like the photo on the side of the engine, there should be a fuel line from the filter to this lift pump and another fuel line going to the injection pump, if you don't have this setup, then you have gravity feed from the fuel tank and then the injection pump will have a faulty shaft oil seal.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey FredM,
These Fords don't use a lift/transfer pump, they're gravity feed.
There isn't even a place on the engine block to mount a manual pump.
The CAV pump does have a vane type supply pump built into it, though it 
can't leak fuel into the crankcase.

Mark


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

TraderMark said:


> Hey FredM,
> These Fords don't use a lift/transfer pump, they're gravity feed.
> There isn't even a place on the engine block to mount a manual pump.
> The CAV pump does have a vane type supply pump built into it, though it
> ...


Thanks for the information, I wasn't sure about the lift pump being fitted to the 3600 Ford.

I should have remembered about the vane pump in the end of the CAV, there are 2 oil seals in the drive end of the pump and this is the only place that the PO will get the distillate into the sump of his tractor.

Topgun2609 would be wise to have a technician tackle this problem if he is not comfortable doing this repair.


----------



## alteet (Oct 20, 2016)

*Blow-by?*

From the photos that the OP posted, it looks like a lot of ooze from the vent hose on the valve cover. I'd guess there is a bit of blow-by from worn piston rings and glazed cylinder walls. A ring job may be in your future if you decide you can't live with the ooze.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

alteet said:


> From the photos that the OP posted, it looks like a lot of ooze from the vent hose on the valve cover. I'd guess there is a bit of blow-by from worn piston rings and glazed cylinder walls. A ring job may be in your future if you decide you can't live with the ooze.


I noticed that too, but hopefully there isn't much internal damage.
I know that once the oil gets really contaminated with diesel the blow by gets worse. The diesel evaporates from the hot engine oil and then condenses again as it cools coming out of the blow by tube so quite often it makes things look worse than they really are. I hope this is the case here for the OP.

Mark


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for all your help! I changed the oil, so it will not just sit there with diesel in the oil, and have someone to work on it for me mid January. 

From everyone I have talked to on the phone, they are all saying the CAV pump needs to be rebuilt or a new one


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

How did it workout, or any updates?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW, I wish I had seen this sooner.. I could have walked you thru removal & repair for about 25.00 in parts.
Its REAL EASY.. w/ just basic hand tools.


----------



## Topgun2609 (Dec 11, 2016)

The mechanic I am taking it too, does. It have any openings until mid Feb. So I have just been changing the oil, until all the Diesel runs from the tank.

@thepumpguysc Can you tell me more info?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

PM sent.. just email me.. this site is tooooo slow to try to answer all the questions your going to have.
Before you mail me.. Get the #'s off the name plate on the pump..


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> WOW, I wish I had seen this sooner.. I could have walked you thru removal & repair for about 25.00 in parts.
> Its REAL EASY.. w/ just basic hand tools.


PUMPGUYS I will say you sure do help some folk's, I now who I'm gonna cry for help when anything fuel related pop's up.

P.S> by the way--what's your opinion about fuel additive's?????
Thank's BigDog


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

They DEFINETLY serve a purpose these days.. Back in the 70's it was mostly snake oil..
But today w/all the stuff going into & out of diesel fuel, its almost mandatory to add something to you fuel.. if for nothing else, just to keep the water at bay..
Especially if your fuel system relies totally on the fuel for lubrication.. some systems are lubed on the bottom end w/ engine oil, so theres not a big problem w/ that system.. 
Its gotten so bad that the pump manufacturers started making their own brand of conditioner.
The most common problem I see w/ using it tho is, overdosing the system.. some conditioners will actually do harm to the system if used improperly.
Please don't ask me which is the best one to use.. TO MANY "independent" studies out there to know for sure.. but the #'s lean toward Schaeffer.. but then again, Stanadyne makes their own AND makes a fuel injection system.


----------



## wannabefarmer92 (Sep 10, 2021)

@thepumpguysc i have a CAV pump issue. I could really use some help, could I email you?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Absolutely.. 
my screen name @ aol.com, in your home mail server..


----------

